# Royal Hets Little Help Please!!!!!!



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have 2 Albino Hets when i breed them how will i know which ones are the normals and which are the hets??

:bash: :blush:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

dan2231 said:


> I have 2 Albino Hets when i breed them how will i know which ones are the normals and which are the hets??
> 
> :bash: :blush:



Are they 100% het or 66% or 50% het Albino? Basically you won't know which are the hets as they will all look normal. Unless you keep them all back & mate back to the parents you won't really know.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

as above... 
if they are both 100% tho, you have a reasonable (1:4) chance of a visual in the first clutch


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

She has already had one clutch and there was one Albino and two normal looking ones! Buut what im wandering is how people sell babies sayin there 100% Het how can you tell??


:gasp:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

As corny girl wrote. 

100% probability het albinos look normal and have one albino parent.

Mating two 100% probability het albinos produces 1/4 normals, 2/4 normal-looking het albinos, and 1/4 albinos (chances per egg, not per clutch). As the normals and het albinos look alike, they are lumped together as 66% probability het albinos.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

paulh said:


> As corny girl wrote.
> 
> 100% probability het albinos look normal and have one albino parent.


Or have proven that they're 100% het by producing an albino offspring, no matter what their parents were


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

dan2231 said:


> She has already had one clutch and there was one Albino and two normal looking ones! Buut what im wandering is how people sell babies sayin there 100% Het how can you tell??
> 
> 
> :gasp:



The offspring will only be 100% het if at least one parent is a visual Albino.


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

What so if you breed a albino with normal all the babies would be 100% Het?

Sorry if im being abit dim here!! :blush:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's right. Because the albino can ONLY give a copy of "albino" to every offspring (it doesn't have "not albino" to give) all of its offspring will always be at least het albino.


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

Brilliant thanks for all your input guys much appreciated!!!

:2thumb: :no1:


----------



## T1NOR3PT1L35 (Apr 28, 2009)

Also if you breed a 100% het to an albino the normal looking ones should be 100%het as well... i think


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> That's right. Because the albino can ONLY give a copy of "albino" to every offspring (it doesn't have "not albino" to give) all of its offspring will always be at least het albino.





T1NOR3PT1L35 said:


> Also if you breed a 100% het to an albino the normal looking ones should be 100%het as well... i think


You are right. This comes under Ssthisto's "... all of [an albino's] offspring will always be_ *at least* _het albino."


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

A albino to a het albino babies would have 50% chance of being albino 50% Het Albino.


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

Cool!!

What does that mean where you've put 1.2 Het the numbers part i mean coz some people put 3 numbers??:blush:

New to all this!!:lol2:


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

number you mean like in my sig.

Like i have 1.2 Het Albino Royals

This is what is means

1.2.3

1 is number of males 
2 is number of females
3 is unknown


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok Cool cheers buddy:2thumb:


----------

